
Twitter experiencing serious problems - adrusi
http://adrusi.com/twitter-experiencing-serious-issues-for-certain-users/
======
whatisthat
Just checked your account. It is back up as is Kanye West's.

~~~
adrusi
Sorry, no. You must be on an unaffected network. Can I ask your approximate
location and ISP?

~~~
whatisthat
I am in the New Orleans area.

